

Early Bird vs. Night Owls - n8m
http://jaxenter.com/early-birds-versus-night-owls-edge-114065.html

======
n8m
I recently had a discussion with a co-worker who is amendment that she is more
productive programming planning at night. I used to be the same, but I have
switched to an early morning start instead and found that the quality of my
work increased drastically. I guess it depends on the person- but I wonder if
anyone would have had similar experiences?

------
jefurii
Some of my most productive times were in school when I got up super-early,
went to classes before noon, slept all afternoon, and then studied til late at
night. Early morning and late night are both really creative times, while
afternoon is pretty much a waste.

------
vuyani
Title: "Early bird programming vs. night owl hacking – which is more
productive?"

but it mentions nothing about productivity in the article.

~~~
n8m
Yeah, you're right- while they are talking about side effects, they are not
really highlighting what actually is more productive.

